# rod tubes



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I remember doing that... 










Sequence starts here and runs about the next 18 pics in the album.

http://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/FinishingTheGrassSlipper#5269330247846204386


Also a sequence to flare the pvc tubes:

http://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/TipTubeflare


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks a lot Brett -that was very informative/helpful i goin' to try it -nice to see another wood skiff builder around ,im strickly a wood person myself -you pointed rod tips/tubes to the stern is there any advantage to this or did the bow shape dictate this?? hollr bak -anytide


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Personal preference. I spend most of my time in the aft half of the boat.
With the reels forward, I don't bump into the reel handles as much.
Also, it gave me a longer length of tube for flyrod stowage.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

roger that- im goin' to try it ,thanks for the help
-anytide


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

your post comes on the heels of one of the projects i tackled today, the rod tubes on the fin & feather where a little sloppy and with no end caps so i ripped them out and will replace with new tubes , a while back kevin at eastcape canoes offered up some but i'm not sure if he still has them, saw them on a web site somewhere, if only i could remember where :-[


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

r u the one that got that bad a$$ skiff from "bigdidge" the bow shot/pict. w' those eyes/lights gives me chills -thats an awesome skiff -


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

.


> r u the one that got that bad a$$ skiff from "bigdidge" the bow shot/pict. w' those eyes/lights gives me chills -thats an awesome skiff -


yep thats me  i'm reworking a few things on it one of which is replacement of the rods tubes for ones that have a lip on the end


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

lip for what/purpose ??? any picts.??
-anytide


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Flare your own SBC, not hard to do at all.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm looking for ones that have a right angled lip as opposed to a flared end, the lip helps cover jagged edges  in the glass created by cutting the hole. in other words, if you dont have a perfect circle the lip helps hide it, i wish i could remember the web site i saw them on


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

now that i think about it, my dad many years ago had a golf bag that had these plastic sleeves in it that you would slip a club in to. just wondering if those things are still available, i'm sure they would work great if so, guess i'll have to bow to the gods and muster up enough courage to enter a .... dare i say it..... golf shop  :-[


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

golf shop- DONT DO IT -maybe 'gulf shop" sounds better you'll never be the same


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry, had to go run the outboard...   Fishing in the morning.
Have I missed anything?
Hmmm...golf tubes...square flange....gulf shop?!!!   

Nooooooo! Don't do it! I tried the squared end in a test setup.
It kept hanging the rod guides. Made it irritating trying to slide the rod tips in.
The flared end tube acts as a smooth funnel, much easier.
Round out those holes until the flare fits flush to the bulkhead.
Remember grandads first rule of mechanics: If it don't go in easy, it don't go!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i like the flared/funnel idea tooo -because i would break off the guides first time out -ill try some soon -stay out of the golf shop SBC -anytide


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i'll look around and see what i can find, this one project isnt really on the priority list but is one that i'm going to complete before all is said and done


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> Remember grandads first rule of mechanics: If it don't go in easy, it don't go!


 We had different Grandads for sure Brett..mine used to say "If it doesn't fit...force it...if it breaks, it needed to be replaced anyway"


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> If it doesn't fit...force it...if it breaks, it needed to be replaced anyway


No, no, you misheard him...that's the rule for the family garbage cans!

                                                    [smiley=happy.gif]

I liked his rule for toilet removal...
                                                 If at first you don't succeed, get a bigger hammer!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I remember seeing a do it yourself method for this. 
It involved heating pvc end with a torch while pushing the pvc down onto a glass bottle. Maybe that would be worth a try.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i just did it today w' hot air gun over beer bottle worked perfect-tried boiling water didnt work-just heat the very end of pipe, shape over bottle to flare then put on flat surface to flatten out -secret is not to push too hard or heat more than the tip of the pipe or it will start to collapse
;D -anytide


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

found these hole grommets at a cabinet hardware suppy joint, they will fit inside a 1 1/2" pvc coupler with a little trimming using a dremmel. they seem to be slightly larger than what i would need but should work great for storing a push pole, flounder gig, etc....







[/img]


----------

